# bel et bien gagné



## elianas76

Ciao! qualcuno sa dirmi il significato dell'espressione "bien et bel gagné"??
Grazie...


----------



## itka

Non è  "bien et bel ..." ma "bel et bien" che significa "veramente" "senza dubbio".
bel et bien gagné : vinto senza nessun' dubbio.


----------



## Joan bolets

Io direi, in questo caso,  '*meritatamente*' guadagnato


----------



## itka

Joan bolets said:


> Io direi, in questo caso,  '*meritatamente*' guadagnato


No, non c'è l'idea di merito. 
"Bel et bien" significa soltanto "veramente", "sicuramente" o anche "propriamente".


----------



## Joan bolets

itka said:


> No, non c'è l'idea di merito.
> "Bel et bien" significa soltanto "veramente", "sicuramente" o anche "propriamente".



Dipende dal contesto ovviamente, ma in italiano diciamo quasi sempre "se l'è 'meritatamente guadagnato", senza che l'idea di 'merito' qui abbia una connotazione etica specifica.


----------



## itka

> in italiano diciamo quasi sempre "se l'è 'meritatamente guadagnato", senza che l'idea di 'merito' qui abbia una connotazione etica specifica.


Dunque potresti dire _"se l'è meritatamente perso senza averlo meritato"_ ?


----------



## Joan bolets

itka said:


> Dunque potresti dire _"se l'è meritatamente perso senza averlo meritato"_ ?



Gli italiani siamo un pò cinici a volte, quindi il merito è una questione di punti di vista ... ma d'altra parte, 'meritatamente' corrisponde a 'propiamente' (come suggerivi tu)... cosí come  'veramente' o 'sicuramente'... d'altra parte, la prova controfattuale lo conferma: se qualcuno guadagna qualcosa 'falsamente' (premesso che non si dice cosí), lo fa senza merito (almeno che on si applicano criteri terribilmente cinici!)...


----------



## federicoft

Joan bolets, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo. "Meritatamente" (veramente serve dirlo?) significa "secondo il merito", e in _bel et bien gagné _non c'è nessun'idea di merito. 
Si potrebbe tradurre anche come "ottenere una vittoria rotonda".


----------



## Joan bolets

_Bel et bien._ Réellement, d'une manière tout à fait sûre. _Oui, ma chère, et le rapt est bel et bien consommé _(A. Dumas Père, _Le Comte de Monte-Cristo,_ t. 2, 1846, p. 524) : 150. Les hôtels cessaient d'être les loges d'un théâtre étrange et devenaient *bel et bien* des demeures éteintes exprès, barricadées sur le passage de l'ennemi.
Cocteau, _Les Enfants terribles,_ 1929, p. 11.

(http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bel)

Avete ragione, mi arrendo all'evidenza!


----------



## L'equilibrista

Che ne dite di:
"ha vinto pienamente/alla grande/nel vero senso della parola"


----------



## L'equilibrista

Però "bel et bien" può significare anche "bello e buono".

Ex.: "ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est bel et bien un mensonge"
= "non è un errore, è una bugia bella e buona".


----------



## Corsicum

L'equilibrista said:


> Però "bel et bien" può significare anche "bello e buono".
> 
> Ex.: "ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est bel et bien un mensonge"
> = "non è un errore, è una bugia bella e buona".


Oui parfait, et dans un autre registre, une signification différente :
_«La mia sorella, che tra bella e buona __non so qual fosse più, trïunfa lieta __ne l'alto Olimpo già di sua corona». _
*Dante*: Purgatorio XXIV

Vu aussi : _A mio parere è una truffa bella e buona*.*_


----------



## Necsus

Joan bolets said:


> Avete ragione, mi arrendo all'evidenza!


Forse l'equivoco nasce da _'bien gagné'_, senza _bel_, che in genere si traduce con _meritato_: _c'est un repos bien gagné_, è un riposo meritato.
O no?


----------



## itka

Hai certamente ragione Necsus !
Per i Francesi, sono due cose completamente diverse. 
_"bel et bien"_ funziona come una parole semplice dal significato di "veramente" :
Si usa spesso quando l'affermazione potrebbe sembrare strana. Per esempio, a Nizza (città francese) :
_Le château a été bel et bien détruit par les Français.
= Il castello è stato veramente distrutto dai Francesi._

Non c'è nessun'idea di "bello" ne di "bene".


----------



## federicoft

itka said:


> Hai certamente ragione Necsus !
> Per i Francesi, sono due cose completamente diverse.
> _"bel et bien"_ funziona come una parole semplice dal significato di "veramente" :
> Si usa spesso quando l'affermazione potrebbe sembrare strana. Per esempio, a Nizza (città francese) :
> _Le château a été bel et bien détruit par les Français.
> = Il castello è stato veramente distrutto dai Francesi._
> 
> Non c'è nessun'idea di "bello" ne di "bene".



Sì, penso sia un uso piuttosto comprensibile per chi parla italiano perché anche nella nostra lingua si possono usare in certi contesti espressioni come "bello", "bellamente", "bell'e buono", per tradurre _bel et bien_, senza ovviamente che ci sia alcun'idea di "bello".

Per es.: 
_On l'a bel et bien oublié;_ l'hanno bellamente dimenticato. 

_Leur amitié est bel et bien salie par la trahison de F._; la loro amicizia è bell'e rovinata a causa del tradimento di F.


----------



## itka

> anche nella nostra lingua si possono usare in certi contesti espressioni come "bello", "bellamente", "bell'e buono", per tradurre _bel et bien_, senza ovviamente che ci sia alcun'idea di "bello".


 Grazie ! Me lo pensavo ma non essendone sicura, non ho osato dirlo.


----------



## Corsicum

*Itka*, vous avez tout dit, tu as parfaitement tout dit, mais je sais que tu es tolérante vis à vis de mes questions.

En langage formel ou juridique il me semble que « _bel et bien _» est la constatation d’un fait « _irréfutable_ » notion que l’on retrouve en Italien, par exemple : 
_De manière irréfutable et claire = in modo chiaro e inconfutabile*.*_
_Preuve irréfutable = prova vincolante _= _prova inconfutabilamente._
_Irréfutable = irrefutabile, inconfutabile ._

Cela peut-il se dire en termes juridiques ou administratifs ? : _inconfutabilamente_


----------



## itka

> mais je sais que tu es tolérante vis à vis de mes questions.


"tolérante" ? Mais pourquoi ? Tes questions sont toujours intéressantes ! ...et tu as souvent tant de réponses si bien documentées (grâce à ta langue). 
Je te lis toujours avec beaucoup d'intérêt, malheureusement, je ne peux presque jamais te répondre, car seuls, les _madrelingua_ peuvent le faire !

Bon, cela dit, cette expression :  _"prova inconfutabilamente" _je n'y crois pas, sauf si tu veux dire "prouve irréfutablement que..."
_inconfutabile_ : adjectif --> "pruve irréfutable" --> prova inconfutabile
Je ne sais pas du tout si ce mot (inconfutabile) est couramment employé. Je ne le connaissais pas et je l'ai trouvé au dictionnaire !


----------

